# mail recevoir ok mais pas envoi



## stedi (30 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de configurer mail.  Dans preference / compte j'y ai mis mon adresse yahoo en suite je fais modifier et la j'ai 
type de compte : type de compte : pop
description . stephiclik@yahoo.fr
adresse electronique : stephiclik@yahoo.fr
nom compte : stephanie
nom du serveur :  pop.mail.yahoo.fr
nom d'utilisateur:stephiclik
mot de passe: mon mot de passe
serveur smtp: smtp.cable.net.co 
Dans option de smtp j'ai aucune authentification, et je ne peux pas choisir  mot de passe et nom d'utilisateur le port du serveur est 25 mais je peux le changer, l'option ssl est cochee.
J'ai aussi essaye :smtp.mail.yahoo.fr et dans option j'ai aussi port 25 .  
Bref, je peux recevoir les e-mail mais je ne peux pas envoyer.  Si j'essaye le message dit que le serveur n'a pu se contacter sur le port 25.
Pouvez-vous m'aider svp!! 
Merci d'avance
stedi


----------



## delta (30 Septembre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je suis en train de configurer mail.  Dans preference / compte j'y ai mis mon adresse yahoo en suite je fais modifier et la j'ai
> type de compte : type de compte : pop
> description . stephiclik@yahoo.fr
> ...



Ta question est un  Grand classique : pb SMTP. (recherche ce terme ... tu verras que c'est une question récurrente, et j'étais surpris que depuis les vacances ... elle ne soit plus posée ;-))) )

Lis le lien ci dessus, comprends (c'est assez simple), applique avec le SMTP de ton FAI et ne coche surtout pas l'option ssl.

Ca y est tu peux envoyer tes mails ...

A +


----------



## stedi (30 Septembre 2003)

oui malheureusement... ca ne marche pas!  J'ai bien mis smtp.cable.net.co et j'ai biffé l'option ssl.  J'ai aussi regarder les  messages du lien que tu m'as passe mais pas moyen.
Bon ca ne me mets plus erreur port 25 mais ca me met :
il existe peut-etre un probleme avec le serveur courier ou reseau... verifiez les reglages du compte stephiclik ou reessaye.  L'erreur du serveur est pop.mail.yahoo.fr sur le port 110 est expire.
Que dois-je faire?
Merci
a+
stedi


----------



## delta (30 Septembre 2003)

Une erreur POP signale un problème de réception et non pas d'émission. 

Séparons les problèmes SVP !  Ne mélange pas POP &amp; SMTP.

Tu as expliqué que tu recevais ton courrier dans ton premier message ...alors qu'as tu modifié comme paramètre de réception ?

As tu essayé d'envoyer un courrier avec le réglage SMTP de ton FAI ?

A +


----------



## delta (30 Septembre 2003)

Sauf erreur de mémoire ... Yahoo / Mail est consultable uniquement en mode Webmail depuis le 1° mars 2002. 

Il faut payer, passer en PREMIUM, pour bénéficier d'un accès POP à Yahoo.

Je crains que ton pb ne soit pas technique ... pour consulter Yahoo en POP sors ta carte American Express ... ou change de service ... direction  Arobase .

A +


----------



## stedi (30 Septembre 2003)

Merci ... maintenant je comprends mieux!  Et pour hotmail tu penses que c'est le meme probleme.  J'ai telecharger un plugin hotmail mais aucune idee de ce que je dois faire avec?  Tu penses que je peux utiliser hotmail avec mail?


----------



## Bilbo (30 Septembre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> Merci ... maintenant je comprends mieux!  Et pour hotmail tu penses que c'est le meme probleme.  J'ai telecharger un plugin hotmail mais aucune idee de ce que je dois faire avec?  Tu penses que je peux utiliser hotmail avec mail?



Tu le fais exprès ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pardonne-moi, mais les habitués savent qu'il ne faut pas utiliser AOL, Hotmail et Yahoo pour les courriels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oriente-toi vers « La poste » par exemple. Chez Yahoo, tu peux demander à ce que tes messages soient redirigés vers un autre compte. Ça te permettra de faire une transition en douceur. Plus de détail ici.

À+


----------



## stedi (1 Octobre 2003)

Desole mais je ne suis pas une habituee!


----------



## Bilbo (1 Octobre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> Desole mais je ne suis pas une habituee!



Oui, mais ça va venir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tu as ouvert un compte à _La poste _?

À+


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu le fais exprès ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouh là, l'était énervé le Bilbo??? Tout le monde n'a pas 2000 messages au compteur! Tout le monde a été débutant un jour sur un sujet ou un autre et peut donc poser des questions dont la réponse te semble évidente, non?

Tu vas nous faire suivre tous les nouveaux (et nouvelles!) si tu les rabroues ainsi! Attention! un peu de tact  s'il te plait!


----------



## Bilbo (1 Octobre 2003)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas nous faire suivre tous les nouveaux (et nouvelles!) si tu les rabroues ainsi! Attention! un peu de tact  s'il te plait!



Oui, je sais bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pardonne-moi, mais les habitués savent qu'il ne faut pas utiliser AOL, Hotmail et Yahoo pour les courriels.



Je pensais que cette phrase suffisait pour dire que je plaisantais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reviens, Stedi. Pose tes questions, si je t'ai froissé, il faut que je me fasse pardonner. Je vais te chouchouter, tu va voir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## stedi (1 Octobre 2003)

Bon alors chouchoutes-moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai maitenant un compte sur www.laposte.net.  J'ai installe aussi eudora mais je pense que mail est mieux!  Que dois-je mettre dans les preferences compte?


----------



## Bilbo (1 Octobre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors chouchoutes-moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imaginons que tu aies ouvert un compte avec comme nom « stedi.sympa ». Tes paramètres dans _Apple Mail _ seront alors comme ça :






Évidemennt, tu remplaces « stedi.sympa » par ton vrai compte et tu remplaces « smtp.tonfournisseur.qqchose » par le serveur smtp donné par ton fournisseur d'accès, probablement « smtp.cable.net.co ».






À+


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2003)

Et comme tu as sans doute communiqué ton adresse yahoo à certains de tes amis, n'oublies pas d'aller sur le webmail de yahoo et dans les préférences de ton compte tu coches la réexpédition des messages vers ta nouvelle adresse stedi.sympa@laposte.net

Comme ça ceux qui t'écriront à ton ancienne adresse yahoo réussiront tout de même à te joindre.


----------



## stedi (1 Octobre 2003)

Merci... je peux acceder a ma boite laposte mais toujours le meme probleme je ne peux pas envoyer d'e-mail.  
pourtant smt.cable.net.co bien mon fournisseur d'acces a internet (la ou je paye pour surfer)  
http://www.tvcable.com/soporte/Soporte_faqs.asp


----------



## stedi (1 Octobre 2003)

j'ai pu le faire avec yahoo mais est-ce possible aussi que mes messages de hotmail viennent se mettre dans mon courrier la poste?


----------



## Bilbo (1 Octobre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> Merci... je peux acceder a ma boite laposte mais toujours le meme probleme je ne peux pas envoyer d'e-mail.
> pourtant smt.cable.net.co bien mon fournisseur d'acces a internet (la ou je paye pour surfer)
> http://www.tvcable.com/soporte/Soporte_faqs.asp



Ça ne va pas être facile de te répondre si on ne sait pas lire l'espagnol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remarque, si, comme tu l'indiques ci-dessus, tu as tapé smt.cable.net.co alors ça ne peut pas marcher. Tu as oublié le "p" de smtp.cable.net.co. Ce serait bien que ce soit juste ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tu peux toujours essayer avec smtp.laposte.net mais il y a des précaution à prendre et je ne suis pas sûr qu'il accepte des connexions venant de Colombie.



			
				stedi a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pu le faire avec yahoo mais est-ce possible aussi que mes messages de hotmail viennent se mettre dans mon courrier la poste?



Ça, honnêtement, je ne sais pas. J'ai voulu ouvrir un compte chez eux pour voir mais je suis tombé sur ça :






/

Pour comprendre ce que ça veut dire c'est là. Me demander de cautionner ces pratiques de Microsoft, même avec une adresse bidon, c'est vraiment trop me demander. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y a quelqu'un qui a la réponse ?

À+


----------



## stedi (1 Octobre 2003)

Ce serait trop cool si c'etait cette petite faute de frappe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Helas, non j'ai bien mis stmp.cable.net.co dans mes preferences et j'ai aussi essaye smtp.laposte.net mais ca ne change rien.
Pourquoi?!?


----------



## Bilbo (1 Octobre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien mis stmp.cable.net.co dans mes preferences et j'ai aussi essaye smtp.laposte.net mais ca ne change rien.
> Pourquoi?!?


Je n'ai pas de réponse immédiate à ta question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu viens de te lever et moi je vais me coucher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il est trois heures ici.

Quel est le message d'erreur exact ? Je regarderai ça quand je me lèverai. Mais il y a des matinaux ici. Tu auras peut-être déjà la réponse.

À+


----------



## stedi (2 Octobre 2003)

Le message d'erreur affiche est :
Le serveur d'envoi smpt.cable.net.co n'a pas pu remettre ce message. + ok eniac.cable.net.co POP3 service (iplanel messanging server 5.1 HotFix 1.13 (built may 25 2003))
Voila moi j'y comprends rien du tout.  Mais peut-etre que toi oui


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> Le message d'erreur affiche est :
> Le serveur d'envoi smpt.cable.net.co n'a pas pu remettre ce message. + ok eniac.cable.net.co POP3 service (iplanel messanging server 5.1 HotFix 1.13 (built may 25 2003))
> Voila moi j'y comprends rien du tout.  Mais peut-etre que toi oui



Attention;.. c'est bien smtp qu'il faut mettre et pas smpt


----------



## stedi (2 Octobre 2003)

Je suis desolee... je viens de me lever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai bien mis smtp ... j'ai fait une faute de frappe dans le message precedent


----------



## Bilbo (2 Octobre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> Le message d'erreur affiche est :
> Le serveur d'envoi smpt.cable.net.co n'a pas pu remettre ce message. + ok eniac.cable.net.co POP3 service (iplanel messanging server 5.1 HotFix 1.13 (built may 25 2003))
> Voila moi j'y comprends rien du tout.  Mais peut-etre que toi oui



Bon il faut faire deux, trois tests. Dans _Apple Mail _fait les manipulations suivantes (dans l'ordre, c'est important) :

*Test 1 :*
Dans les réglages du compte de _La poste, _mets comme serveur d'envoi smtp.laposte.net.
Affiche le visualiseur d'activité (c'est dans le menu « Fenêtre »).
Prépare un courriel adressé à ton compte de _La poste._
Une fois qu'il est prêt, tu vas dans le menu « BAL -&gt; Relever le courrier du compte -&gt; Tu choisis celui de _La poste. _»
Tu attends que le relevé soit fini.
Tu envoies le courriel que tu as préparé.
Tu nous communiques le résultat.

*Test 2 :*
Dans les réglages du compte de _La poste, _mets comme serveur d'envoi smtp.cable.net.co.
 et les suivants même chose que dans le test 1.

À+


----------



## stedi (2 Octobre 2003)

J'ai fait maitenant les etapes que tu viens de citer... et j'attends mais a mon avis rien ne va se passer.  Parce que je pense avoir deja fait avant.
Sinon, j'ai telephone a tvcable et j'ai pu comprendre qu'il ne fonctionne qu'avec outlook, eudora, et deux autres encore mais ils ne connaissent pas mail donc ils ne travaillent pas avec.  Et puis, ce smtp.cable.net.co ne fonctionne qu'avec pop.cable.net.co!! C'est possible tout cela... parce que si c'est le cas... quelle bande de c...


----------



## Bilbo (2 Octobre 2003)

Le point 7 veut dire que tu dois nous transmettre les messages d'erreurs éventuels. Et nous dire ce qui s'est bien passé.

Calme toi et fais les deux tests. S'il te plaît. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## stedi (2 Octobre 2003)

Compte la poste: message erreur
Le serveur d'envoir smtp.laposte.net n'a pu remettre ce message + ok pop 3 server ready (6.0.053)
ECC8E96E623C2BB0AFA13F2A525A3E8CA1D14D6D@mx.laposte.net.


----------



## stedi (2 Octobre 2003)

et pour le deuxieme test c'est affiche:

Le serveur d'envoi smpt.cable.net.co n'a pas pu remettre ce message. + ok eniac.cable.net.co POP3 service (iplanel messanging server 5.1 HotFix 1.13 (built may 25 2003))


----------



## Bilbo (2 Octobre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> Compte la poste: message erreur
> Le serveur d'envoir smtp.laposte.net n'a pu remettre ce message + ok pop 3 server ready (6.0.053)
> ECC8E96E623C2BB0AFA13F2A525A3E8CA1D14D6D@mx.laposte.net.



Tu as bien relevé tes courriels à _La poste_ avant d'envoyer le premier ?

À+


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2003)

lorsque tu configures le compte en mettant smtp.cable.net.co, en dessous tu as un bouton "options". Click dessus, puis choisis authentification "mot de passe" et entre dans les 2 champs ton adresse email communiqué par ton fournisseur d'accès stephi@cable.net.co et ton mot de passe...


----------



## Bilbo (2 Octobre 2003)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> lorsque tu configures le compte en mettant smtp.cable.net.co, en dessous tu as un bouton "options". Click dessus, puis choisis authentification "mot de passe" et entre dans les 2 champs ton adresse email communiqué par ton fournisseur d'accès stephi@cable.net.co et ton mot de passe...



La honte me submerge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est ça effet. Ils le disent bien dans leurs FAQs.

J'aurais quand-même pu les lire jusqu'au bout. Je n'y ai cherché que le nom du serveur smtp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> La honte me submerge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne dis pas ça tu va te faire du mal.... et puis ce n'était pas évident de lire leurs FAQ en Colombien.

Bon cela dit, il faudrait que Stephi.sympa nous confirme que ça fonctionne avant de crier victoire!


----------



## stedi (2 Octobre 2003)

Voila j'arrive pour vous donner de mes nouvelles.... 
et malheureusement j'ai encore eu un message d'erreur.
J'ai rajoute l'authentification de tvcable mais voici ce que j'ai maintenant comme message d'erreur:
Le serveur d'envoi smtp.tvcable.net.co:mertus@cable.net.co n'a pas pu remettre ce message.  Le serveur "smtp.tvcable.net.co" ne peut pas etre contacté sur le port 25.


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> Voila j'arrive pour vous donner de mes nouvelles....
> et malheureusement j'ai encore eu un message d'erreur.
> J'ai rajoute l'authentification de tvcable mais voici ce que j'ai maintenant comme message d'erreur:
> Le serveur d'envoi smtp.tvcable.net.co:mertus@cable.net.co n'a pas pu remettre ce message.  Le serveur "smtp.tvcable.net.co" ne peut pas etre contacté sur le port 25.



euh... smtp.tvcable.net.co

pourquoi tvcable... c'était cable tout court jusqu'à présent, non?


----------



## Bilbo (2 Octobre 2003)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> euh... smtp.tvcable.net.co
> 
> pourquoi tvcable... c'était cable tout court jusqu'à présent, non?



Oui, oui. smtp.cable.net.co et il répond sur le port 25, je le certifie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## stedi (2 Octobre 2003)

Comment je peux vous remercier?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oui j'ai fait une faute au deuxieme essai avec l'authentification...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais maintenant youpiii ca marche.  Je peux envoyer et recevoir.  Je peux lire mes mails de yahoo, la poste et meme tvcable (celui-la me sert a rien  ) sur mail par contre je n'arrive pas a lire les messages de hotmail (du a une configuration dans la poste!?!? que je n'arrive pas a faire)  et ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi si j'envoie des messages a hotmail je ne recois rien dans hotmail?


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2003)

c'est super.

Concernant hotmail, je suis totalement incompétent. Vu le nombre de spammeur qui utilisent des adresses hotmail, je n'ai jamais voulu utiliser ce service de mail.


----------



## Bilbo (2 Octobre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> [...] ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi si j'envoie des messages a hotmail je ne recois rien dans hotmail?



C'est quoi Hotmail ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+

P.S. Ça va là ? Je ne bouscule pas trop un nouveau ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi Hotmail ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui là je pense que ça va... après une vingtaine de messages échangés, je pense que Stephi a compris qu'il faut prendre ça au 2ème degré


----------



## stedi (3 Octobre 2003)

Non tu me bouscules pas de trop... je suis encore un peu endormie alors ca va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon tant pis pour recuperer mes messages hotmail parce que de toute facon je vais probablement changer d'adresse et a passer www.laposte.net!
Mais comment fais-tu si tu veux envoyer des messages a des personnes qui utilisent hotmail, tu ne peux pas le faire depuis mail?

J'ai une autre inquietude concernant ce genre de boite comme mail ou outlook ou d'autre?  Comment ca se passe concernant les virus?  Je me suis toujours dit que si j'utilise la boite a messagerie (hotmail ou egal) directement je ne telecharge rien sur mon disque dur mais si j'utilise mail, le principe est different non?  Bon on me dit que les virus sur mac n'existe pas (dans les magasins) mais si je lis les messages du forum mac je vois autre chose!


----------



## Bilbo (3 Octobre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment fais-tu si tu veux envoyer des messages a des personnes qui utilisent hotmail, tu ne peux pas le faire depuis mail?



Mais si, mais si. Tu utilises ton compte de la poste et basta. Si tu veux envoyer un courriel à quelqu'un qui a une adresse (&amp;@^$* de) Hotmail, il te suffit de mettre l'adresse comme destinataire. Il arrivera à destination.



			
				stedi a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis toujours dit que si j'utilise la boite a messagerie (hotmail ou egal) directement je ne telecharge rien sur mon disque dur mais si j'utilise mail, le principe est different non?



Oui le principe est différent : on appelle ça du WebMail. Mais tu peux le faire avec _La poste_ aussi. La différence entre _La poste_ et (&amp;@^$* de) Hotmail et consorts, c'est que tu peux utiliser la méthode que tu préfères. En fait, le WebMail c'est bien quand on n'est pas chez soi et qu'on veut regarder ses messages en vitesse.



			
				stedi a dit:
			
		

> Comment ca se passe concernant les virus?  [...]  Bon on me dit que les virus sur mac n'existe pas (dans les magasins) mais si je lis les messages du forum mac je vois autre chose!



Pas de virus sur Mac OS X pour l'instant. Fin du débat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## stedi (3 Octobre 2003)

Merci Bilbo et Remy!!


----------



## Bilbo (3 Octobre 2003)

Un dernier mot. Si tu utilises _Apple Mail, _il y a des précautions à prendre quand on envoie des pièces jointes.

À+


----------



## stedi (3 Octobre 2003)

Et si je veux faire l'inverse... si je veux que mes photos apparaissent dans le corps du messages (bref quand l'autre ouvre son message il voit directement les photos (il n'a pas besoin de les telecharger)
Est-ce que ca marche?


----------



## Bilbo (3 Octobre 2003)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> Et si je veux faire l'inverse... si je veux que mes photos apparaissent dans le corps du messages (bref quand l'autre ouvre son message il voit directement les photos (il n'a pas besoin de les telecharger)
> Est-ce que ca marche?



Ça ne dépend pas de toi mais du logiciel utilisé par le destinataire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





À+


----------



## stedi (3 Octobre 2003)

Tu me dis que c'est possible d'envoyer des messages de mail a hotmail mais pourquoi alors si j'essaye de m'en envoyer sur ma boite hotmail... le message par bien mais n'arrive jamais dans ma boite?


----------



## Bilbo (3 Octobre 2003)

Si tu n'as pas eu de message de non-distribution, alors c'est qu'il est en route. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## stedi (3 Octobre 2003)

On verra demain... pour l'instant il n'y a toujours rien et ca fait peut-etre 3 heures maintenant!  
A+


----------

